# SHAD ARE RUNNING IN NORTH CAROLINA



## Johnny5 (Mar 17, 2008)

me and a friend went out this weekend on the annual SHAD run, caught about 15 in the tar river around the spill well ...spoons and darts


----------



## slim357 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey johnny5 welcome to the board and thanks for the report, but you dont happen to have any pics do you?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome Aboard

What species of shad?


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 17, 2008)

got one pic of a dink my girlfriend caught during the week off the bank, she said it was a monster so i had to do the ol' arm extension for the picture for her...mostly hickory shad which is the smaller one and i think we caught one white or american this weekend but i cant tell the difference they look the same to me just ones bigger...CANT GET THE PICTURE ITS TOO BIG


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome man! Thanks for joining!


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 17, 2008)

ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR THAT


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2008)

Johnny5 said:


> ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR THAT



You can email it to me and I will shrink it for you, or you can reduce the size of the picture and then try to attach it. The picture needs to be under 150k So it loads quick for the members.


[email protected]


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the cool picture - that looks like a Hickory


Simple way to tell them apart is the jaw. 

*The Hickory shad's lower jaw juts out further than the upper jaw.

The American shad's lower jaw does not extend further than upper jaw.
*
Both fight really well and are a blast to catch.

Hickory:







American:


----------



## Pont (Mar 17, 2008)

Is the hickory also known as the "skipjack herring"?


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 17, 2008)

I LOVE THIS SITE, BEST AROUND PRECIATE THE INFO :USA1:


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 17, 2008)

IM NOT SURE THEYRE IN THE TARPON FAMILY AND THEYRE AMA AMO AMOFOROUS OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT...THEY LIVE IN SALT WATER BUT SPAWN IN FRESH WATER...MY RESOURCEFUL COMMENT FOR THE DAY :lol:


----------



## redbug (Mar 17, 2008)

it won't be long before the shad start to show up in big numbers here on the delaware..
anyone looking for a river anchor let me know
Wayne


----------



## slim357 (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice shad bet he gave a good little fight


----------



## little anth (Mar 17, 2008)

ive caught somthin like that in the bay. there a blast


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm coming up on my join date anniversary, This was my very first post!


----------

